# My swisher bucket



## Richthecopyguy

After reading a researching what some of you have done to install a Swisher bucket on your tractors, I decided to post pictures of what I did to put a Swisher bucket on my 2006 Prestige.
The tractor is a 2wd non power steering 20hp Prestige that I bought used three years ago. I needed a better way to maintain my gravel driveway which is over 1000 ft long. I did not design and build this to do any digging, although it probably could. I really only wanted to be able to move non grade and spread it without having to use a wheelbarrow and rake.
So far I spread and leveled 18 ton of non grade to level the pole barn floor and only broke two mounting bolts which is actually what I wanted to happen if I overloaded the bucket.
I was able to move almost a full bucket of wet non grade with absolutely no traction or steering problems.
Basically what I did was combine what I felt were the best aspects of every design I could find even trying to recreate the Legacy front mount.
The frame mounts are 1/2" plate that was cut to fit over the front axle and extend behind the axle to the rear of the engine. They were bolted to the frame on each side with five 3/8" grade 8 bolts. The original lower heat shield was replaced with a 3/8 plate that was box welded to tie the front frame rails together to prevent the frame from twisting under load. The original Swisher frame was narrowed 1" to fit inside the new frame mounts and 3/4" holes were drilled to create a pivot point for the bucket frame. I then purchased a 1500# linear actuator and built a lower mount that sits below and to the rear of the pivot point allowing for a single lift mechanism that at full lift is over 21" at full height and leaves 2" of clearance to the ground at full dump. All of this with just a 4" stroke actuator. The unit is also setup that the center of the load is exactly half the length of the tractor from the front spindles to the rear axle.
The entire unit comes off by removing only 4 bolts, the electrical connector, and the pivot rod. About 5 minutes on and off. And I can leave it on to mow, if I want to.
Here are some pics of what I built. Hopefully it can be an inspiration to someone that wants to put a bucket on their own tractor.


----------



## Thomas

About how much counter balance needed?


----------



## Richthecopyguy

As far as counterweight, the rears are loaded. I only add the wheel weights and chains in winter for plowing snow, so I'd probably say there is about 200lbs in the tires. 
With a full bucket I had no problems with traction or steering.


----------



## skunkhome

It looks pretty good. I am only concerned that your mounting bolts are pretty close on center. I don't know if that is a purposeful design or you just can't separate them any more than that. It looks a lot like my Johnny Bucket Jr but heavier. Mine has saved me a lot of back breaking labor.


----------



## PeteNM

What a nice looking job!!! Looks like it does lots of work. Did you do all the work yourself, and build your bucket?


----------



## Richthecopyguy

Thanks for the positive comments. As for the mounting bolts, i used pre-existing holes in the frame. I compensated for the close positoning in front of the axle by extending the mount eight inches past the axle and have those bolts centered. As far as the construction went, I bought the bucket from Tractor Supply, modified it and built everything else from scratch. Purchased the actuator from servo city in CA. after the initial one I got from Johnny Bucket wouldn't even lift the bucket when empty. Don't ask me why the first actuator wouldn't work. JB even sent me a replacement and it still wouldn't lift. I'll probably use that one to make a power dump.
I have to say that I'm pretty satisfied so far. I even used it to move some of the large snow piles from around the house this winter.


----------



## Bass37601

Not bad. I wish I would have went with the actuator like u have


----------



## imbill

Looks good !!!!!!


----------

